# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Игровой блок «Мы непобедимы»  Или «Как сдаются женщины?!»

## Уралочка

*Игровой блок* *«МЫ - НЕПОБЕДИМЫ»*

*Или* *«КАК СДАЮТСЯ ЖЕНЩИНЫ?!»*


*На вечере одни женщины?!* *Тогда этот блок выручит Вас!!!*
                                             Реквизит не требуется.

                       Мужчина, чтобы завоевать женщину, должен её победить, 
                а вот женщина, чтобы завоевать мужчину – должна ему просто...красиво сдаться!!! :Tender: 

(секреты, как это сделать,и откроются вам во время этой игровой программы)

*В комплект входит музыкальное оформление и подробное описание конкурса.

 Цена комплекта 600 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## КаТроф

> Игровой блок «МЫ - НЕПОБЕДИМЫ»
> 
> Или «КАК СДАЮТСЯ ЖЕНЩИНЫ?!»


Воистину палочка-выручалочка, с четким учетом психологии дам-с в при отсутствии мен-с

----------


## Гудимка

Ленуся, спасибо большое за  блок "Как сдаются женщины"!!!!!!!!!!! Хочу отметить, что использовать можно не только на свадьбе, на юбилее, корпоративе в том числе!!!!!!!! На работе в основном женщины - провела, всем понравилось от души!!!!!!!!!!!!! на свадьбе были в основном "взролое" поколение - веселиилсь и даже очень!!!!!!  Отдельно благодарю за рэп.....!!!!!!!!!!! Он ведь тоже универсальный!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ПОю  пока сама, но мечтаю поставить номер с женихом. Удачи тебе и пусть фея Успешность посещает тебя постоянно!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Ленуся, спасибо большое за  блок "Как сдаются женщины"!!!!!!!!!!! Хочу отметить, что использовать можно не только на свадьбе, на юбилее, корпоративе в том числе!!!!!!!! На работе в основном женщины - провела, всем понравилось от души!!!!!!!!!!!!! на свадьбе были в основном "взролое" поколение - веселиилсь и даже очень!!!!!!  Отдельно благодарю за рэп.....!!!!!!!!!!! Он ведь тоже универсальный!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ПОю  пока сама, но мечтаю поставить номер с женихом. Удачи тебе и пусть фея Успешность посещает тебя постоянно!!!!!!!!!


Наташенька, спасибо за отзыв. Очень приятно. :Tender:  Этот блок действительно универсален. 
Чаще, внимание обращается на мужчин, так как нам кажется, что только мужчины могут интересно прикалываться и играть, часто именно за счёт них вытягиваем праздник и женщины остаются в стороне. А в этом блоке - дамам можно показать себя во всей красе, да ещё в какой красе :Taunt:

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Не знаю ,почему так случилось исторически в нашей работе, что огромное количество конкуров написаны для мужского исполнения, а дамы участвуют в них на финальном этапе.  Женщины даже обижаются порой, почему так мало для них любимых… А действительно, почему? Узнать о себе много нового, блеснуть красотой дамы могут просто идеально в блоке «Как сдаются женщины». Пусть мужчины порадуются названию, в процессе игры женщины с огоньком докажут, что « наши не сдаются….» Блок- украшение любого праздника, особенно, когда в компании много женщин!

----------


## Львовна

Спешу сказать тебе,Леночка, очередное спасибо! Вчера на корпоративе твой женский блок произвел совершеннейший фурор!  На 40 девочек было всего два мужчинки. И "Как сдаются женщины"  стал изюминкой банкета! Звёздно-гордые женщины таааак красиво сдавались!!! Это НЕЧТО! Нахохотались до слёз и сами дамы- участницы действа и  я давно так не смеялась,как вчера вместе с ними).

----------


## Елена Огонёк

Вот по Богатырям отписалась,теперь сюда,почему потому что сразу приобрела у Леночки эти 2 блока.Дело в том, что я его чуть-чуть видоизменила,это я к тому, что вы можете трансформировать их как захотите, под себя, под народ, а если честно не успела сделать карточки поэтому, эту сцену заменила своей.Я надеюсь ,Ленусь, ты не в обиде.Сдаются все от 20 до 60! У меня только одно сейчас вырывается слово БЕРИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## angela1122

"Мы напобедимы" это супер блок! Женская половина так раскрывает свои таланты, что кто бы мог подумать, действительно прекрасной половине мало внимания уделяется на праздниках, и этот блок просто БОМБА! Лена с удовольствием жду от тебя новых шедевров!!!

----------


## Уралочка

*Вот так мы и сдаёмся* :Grin:

----------


## катерина333

*Уралочка*, Здравствуйте! а оплатить через веб-мани возможно?

----------


## Уралочка

Катерина, здравствуйте. К сожалению у меня нет веб-мани. Только яндекс кошелёк и сберкарта.
Ещё раз напоминаю всем. УЖЕ выезжаю... доступа к инету не будет до субботы.... не теряйте пожалуйста. По приезду все ссылочки вышлю. Пишите в личку. С уважением, Елена.

----------


## Анютка835

Елена, добрый день! Очень заинтересовал меня данный блок! Я так поняла, что он применим и когда на празднике одни женщины, и когда есть и мужчины и женщины? И сколько по времени приблизительно идет блок? С уважением, Анна.

----------


## Уралочка

Анна, блок очень прост, но выручает. Можно использовать как при одних женщинах,так и при мужчинах... 
По времени длится примерно 15 минут. С уважением, Елена.

----------


## катерина333

Отпишусь) вчера провела на юбилее впервые) Очень понравился))) Даже бабули участвовали)) Ед-й минус- не было салфеток и мы делали просто дефиле - пройти между столами и обратно))) Но все прошло супер! СПасибо)))

Спасибо за блок! Вот наши красавицы)))) Везде его применяю)

----------


## Уралочка

> Спасибо за блок! Вот наши красавицы)))) Везде его применяю)


Ой как здОрово!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  Узнаю этот момент :Grin:  Спасибо большое за предоставленное фото!!! С уважением, Елена.

----------


## Анютка835

> Узнаю этот момент


И я уже узнаю! :Tender:  Такие все красивые! Скоро, совсем скоро и я смогу, наконец, применить замечательное творение Елены!!!! Уже жду-не дождусь!!! :Tender:

----------


## Анютка835

Ну вот, как обещала - отчитываюсь о проведении конкурса! :Aga:  Вчера, наконец, провела. Хочу сказать Елене - огромное спасибо!!!! В первую очередь, за потрясающе подходящую подборку музыки! Какие мелодии классные! :Ok:  Во вторых, за очень корректный, слаженный, четкий, интересный сценарий. Конечно, отдельные моменты немножко переделала под себя. Все прошло замечательно! Все женщины раскрывались по своему: было здорово, насколько индивидуально у каждой из них это получилось! Такие разные, и такие классные!!! :Vah:  Еще раз - СПАСИБО! Постараюсь добыть фото!

----------


## Mariia

Леночка, оплатила на Яндекс, очень жду ссылку. Спасибо!

----------


## Mariia

Лен, провела ваш блок на нашем небольшом женском корпоративе, прошло просто супер!!!
Если еще кто-то сомневается, заказывайте не пожалеете!
Абсолютно универсально все - только чуть-чуть поменяете подводку как вам надо...
Музыка замечательная, все расписано, понятно - проходит очень ярко.
Лен, выложу несколько фото, не раскрывая суть прогрограммы, можно?

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3686284m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3538697m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4569163m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/3675020m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/3524361m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4568139m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/3734415m.jpg[/IMG]

Спасибо!

----------


## Уралочка

> Лен, провела ваш блок на нашем небольшом женском корпоративе, прошло просто супер!!!
> Если еще кто-то сомневается, заказывайте не пожалеете!
> Абсолютно универсально все - только чуть-чуть поменяете подводку как вам надо...
> Музыка замечательная, все расписано, понятно - проходит очень ярко.
> Лен, выложу несколько фото, не раскрывая суть прогрограммы, можно?
> 
> Спасибо!


Как здОрово!!!!!! Мариночка, спасибо за фотографии - классные!!!!! Этот блок для ЧИСТО женской компании  действительно не плохой. :Blush2:  :Grin: 
Удачи в работе желаю!!!!! Больше благодарной и интересной публики. с уважением, Елена.

----------


## Vestochka

Леночка, скажите, а этот блок подойдёт для незнакомой публики на танцевальном вечере и какое минимальное количество участниц здесь должно быть?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, скажите, а этот блок подойдёт для незнакомой публики на танцевальном вечере и какое минимальное количество участниц здесь должно быть?


Почему бы нет?! а количество участниц - не более пяти :Yes4:

----------


## квочка

Леночка, спасибо за твою добросовестную и качественную работу! Не имею времени создавать  /скорее таланта/ поэтому обращаюсь к твоим сокровищам!Спасибо за блок "Как сдаются женщины" прошел на мероприятиях от   15  до 90человек ! Срочно прошу приобрести для мужчин /не знаю что лучше хулиганов или необычрое свидание????/
прошу совета.СПАСИБО.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, спасибо за твою добросовестную и качественную работу! Не имею времени создавать  /скорее таланта/ поэтому обращаюсь к твоим сокровищам!Спасибо за блок "Как сдаются женщины" прошел на мероприятиях от   15  до 90человек ! Срочно прошу приобрести для мужчин /не знаю что лучше хулиганов или необычрое свидание????/
> прошу совета.СПАСИБО.


Очень приятно,что пользуетесь моим материалом,что доверяете мне. 
Оба блока я люблю. Но хулиганы - самый популярный блок у форумчан. Может быть с него начать?! :Grin:

----------


## sadzhanna

Доброе время суток, Елена! Меня очень заинтересовали Ваши программки. Сегодня отправила на Вашу карту 600руб. за Игровой блок «МЫ - НЕПОБЕДИМЫ»

Или «КАК СДАЮТСЯ ЖЕНЩИНЫ?!». С нетерпением жду. Моя почта: zhanna_75@list.ru Заранее благодарна! Жанна

----------


## saksonita

Леночка! хочу ещё раз поблагодарить за Малахова, действительно шикарный момент! заводит даже не заводных! кто ещё не приобрёл, берите, даже не сомневайтесь!!!
хочу задать вопрос про " как сдаются женщины" и "чего хотят мужчины", эти блоки друг на друга не похожи? если в одной компании проводить? и, по-времени сколько каждый блок идёт?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка! хочу ещё раз поблагодарить за Малахова, действительно шикарный момент! заводит даже не заводных! кто ещё не приобрёл, берите, даже не сомневайтесь!!!
> хочу задать вопрос про " как сдаются женщины" и "чего хотят мужчины", эти блоки друг на друга не похожи? если в одной компании проводить? и, по-времени сколько каждый блок идёт?


Здравствуйте. Каждый блок займёт примерно около 15 минут. Они разные. 
В одном участвуют ТОЛЬКО женщины..., в другом они вместе с мужчинами. с ув. Елена.

----------


## sadzhanna

Доброе время суток, Леночка! Огромное спасибо за блок " как сдаются женщины" . Я  в ВОСТОРГЕ от Вашего творчества. Очень интересная задумка, уверена, что пройдёт на все 100%. Музыка подобрана суперски. ВЫ - ТАЛАНТИЩЕ!!!! Творческих Вам успехов и новых находок! Немного позже хочу заказать у Вас блоки к выпускным, уже уверена в их гениальности.

----------


## sadzhanna

Доброе время суток, Елена! Мне очень нравится Ваше творчество, :Yahoo:  я приобретала у Вас блок "Как сдаются женщины". Это "ШЕДЕВР", провела уже 6 раз из них два на юбилее и 4 на банкетах. дамы были в восторге, начиная от звезды, заканчивая танцем гордых женщин. Ваши сценарии очень просты для запоминания, просто улётный подбор музыки и очень интересны для народа. Очень хочется приобрести ещё несколько блоков, об этом написала  в личку. Заранее благодарна! Жанна. Творческих Вам успехов и новых изюминок!!!! :Ok:

----------


## devir

ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ ВСЕ! Лена не перестаю восхищаться ВАШИМ талантом придумывать игры. Этот блок выручает меня уже не один раз. В последнее время почему то на праздниках преобладают женщины. Они с удовольствием "отрываются" в этой игре! Море позитива и отличного настроения! Самое главное без реквезита, можно создать "шедевр". СПАСИБО огромное!

----------


## smile51

Здравствуйте, Елена, перевела Вам денюжку, с нетерпением ожидаю материал блока))

Ой, извините, мой e-mail: salnico@mail.ru

----------


## Львовна

> Ой, извините, мой e-mail: salnico@mail.ru


Здравствуйте. Мы все уехали на Петропавловский Той, на встречу ведущих. Уралочка будет доступна только после 25 сентября. Так что немного надо подождать.

----------


## Ураган

Здравствуйте хотела бы приобрести ваш блок «КАК СДАЮТСЯ ЖЕНЩИНЫ?» можно отправить деньги?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте хотела бы приобрести ваш блок «КАК СДАЮТСЯ ЖЕНЩИНЫ?» можно отправить деньги?


Да,конечно можно. с ув. Елена.

----------


## ира10

Леночка, получила и изучила материал и даже успела сделать вчера карточки!! Сказать, что блок классный это значит ничего не сказать. Блок ОБАЛДИТЕЛЬНО КРУТЯЦКИЙ!!!! Впрочем как и все, что создает Елена - Прекрасная!!!! Все прописано до мелочей и музыка подобрана.... в общем  - нямь-нямь-нямь!!! Спасибо, Леночка в очередной раз!!!!

----------


## Ураган

Лена отправила вам деньги.

----------


## Ураган

Леночка спасибо огромное.Получила ,прочитала.Всё супер ,буду пробовать.И с наступающим Новым годом!Здоровья,счастья и творческих успехов!

----------


## ЛЕЛИКБОЛИК

Здравствуйте!  Очень хочется и мне попробовать ВАШИ СУПЕРСКИЕ РАЗРАБОТКИ! Актуально а 2015 году?  Я новенькая и мне многому надо у ВАС учиться. Куда отправлять и каким способом денежку?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте!  Очень хочется и мне попробовать ВАШИ СУПЕРСКИЕ РАЗРАБОТКИ! Актуально а 2015 году?  Я новенькая и мне многому надо у ВАС учиться. Куда отправлять и каким способом денежку?


Ответила в личке.с ув. Елена.

----------


## Натусина

Здравствуйте, Елена! Заинтересовал Ваш игровой блок. Как приобрести? Заранее благодарна))

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте, Елена! Заинтересовал Ваш игровой блок. Как приобрести? Заранее благодарна))


Здравствуйте. Перечисляете сумму на счёт (он указан вначале темки),как денежки поступят - даю ссылочку на скачивание материала. Не забывайте отписаться мне сколько денежек и за что перевели. Кстати, интересная застолочка ТОЛЬКО для женщин есть ещё здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4968585 с ув. Елена.

----------


## Натусина

> Здравствуйте. Перечисляете сумму на счёт (он указан вначале темки),как денежки поступят - даю ссылочку на скачивание материала. Не забывайте отписаться мне сколько денежек и за что перевели. Кстати, интересная застолочка ТОЛЬКО для женщин есть ещё здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4968585 с ув. Елена.


Елена, доброе утро! Денежки перевела за игровой блок "Как сдаются женщины". Жду ссылочку С ув. Наталия

номер карты заканчивается на 7436

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, доброе утро! Денежки перевела за игровой блок "Как сдаются женщины". Жду ссылочку С ув. Наталия
> 
> номер карты заканчивается на 7436


Ссылочка в личке. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Два в одном

Елена, спасибо!!!!

----------


## ВикторриЯ

Здравствуйте!Через  Яндекс- кошелёк нельзя оплатить?Казахстан как оплачивает? :Smile3:

----------


## надюща

*Уралочка*, хулиганские страсти-супер!Похоже,я со временем много чего закажу.А сейчас хочу еще "мы-непобедимы" или как сдаются женщины?Отправлю деньги сейчас.А бонусов не будет?

----------


## Уралочка

> *Уралочка*, хулиганские страсти-супер!Похоже,я со временем много чего закажу.А сейчас хочу еще "мы-непобедимы" или как сдаются женщины?Отправлю деньги сейчас.А бонусов не будет?


Рада что мои игровушки пришлись по душе. :Yahoo:  
Ссылочки в личке. 
А бонусы лишь за оптовые приобретения ... т.е не менее пяти блоков. :Blush2: 
с ув. Елена.

----------

Elisabir (08.01.2016)

----------


## Elisabir

Леночка деньги перевела за этот блок, с карты 2213... с нетерпением жду)))))

----------


## Elisabir

Лен спасибо большое)))))) все получила, самое первое что понравилось, все написано на очень доступном языке, все разжевано... спасибо огромное, завтра опробую и обязательно отпишусь)))

----------


## Elisabir

Леночка Спасибо за блок, хоть как ты сказала он и старенький, но для меня как для новичка новенький, вчера провела его на юбилее, очень выручил, так как очень мало мужчин было ,этот блок был незаменим, прошел просто на ура)))) весело, в роли вжились даже дамы уже далеко не девочки))))) Спасибо огромное!!!!!

----------

Уралочка (10.01.2016)

----------


## Ватрушка

И мне очень-очень понравился этот блок!!! Приобрела недавно, с удовольствием провожу! И, обратите внимание, у блока очень-очень низкая цена, а начинки хватит даже не на один конкурс на празднике!!! Рада приобретению и проходит всегда здорово!!! В компаниях с большим количеством женщин - он просто незаменим!

----------

Уралочка (15.02.2016)

----------

